
The Insufferable Arrogance of Linters - Goladus
Your preferred coding style is not a &quot;best practice&quot; simply because you&#x27;ve written a parser to automatically detect deviations or because your others on your team agree to follow one convention for the sake of consistency.
======
Goladus
> your others

And yes I understand the value of linters :p

------
Digg_mov
consistency?

~~~
Goladus
Yes, consistently formatted code tends to be easier to read and tends to help
teams be (slightly) more efficient.

~~~
muzani
It's helping me a lot searching for, say, "thing" versus 'thing' or _url_ vs
_URL_.

I don't mind whether the coding style is _¿question?_ or simply _question?_ ,
but I don't want to see both in the same file.

